# PCT after Test only cycle



## Middlefinger (Dec 17, 2003)

Been on a 10wk course of test only for my first cycle, just coming to the end of the cycle. Got 2shots left, been injecting every 5 days. Put on some nice size and seemed to have leaned up alot, was running nolva and prov throughout to keep bloat and gyno away.

Really chuffed with the gains and glad i started with test, the injections aren't as bad as people make out.

Im going to start PCT 2wks after my last jab but just wanted to check if my PCT is enough.

Day 1 - Nolva 60mg

Days 2-7 - Nolva 40mg

Days 8-28 - Nolva 20mg

Trib and zma throughout aswell, along with Esterfied Creatine.

Do i need to add anything else (low dose of clomid or clen) or will this be enough to keep most of my gains?

Thks for the help

Middle


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Clomid for LH recovery. Clen is optional and may help.


----------



## Middlefinger (Dec 17, 2003)

big said:


> Clomid for LH recovery. Clen is optional and may help.


Sorry but pls can you explain what you mean by LH recovery?

So would you advise to run both clomid and nolva?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I run both clomid and nolvadex.

This poor guy recovers poorly.

Keep an eye on testicular atrophy and if you got it then some HCG would be good right about now.

You can run the clomid for 21 days

You run the nolva for 30

Read here for information on Luteinizing Hormone (LH) good article.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=922&highlight=luteinizing+hormone


----------



## LD_18 (Jun 3, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I run both clomid and nolvadex.
> 
> This poor guy recovers poorly.
> 
> ...


agreed, run the Nolva 20 mgs ED. with the Clomid run it as follows:

Day 1: 300mgs

Days 2-7: 100mgs

Days 8-21: 50 mgs

then u should b good to go.


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

sorry if ive missed something here men but test??? test what?? your starting pct 2 weeks after last jab if its sust 3 weeks is recomended i personaly wait 4 youve been injecting every 5 days so im assuming its a long acting test so maybe your starting pct to early


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do 21-25 days myself before I start PCT.

I have some cyp planned next cycle and I will do 25 days for sure.

Run the clomid for 21 days.

Run the nolva for 30 days.

Then I will wait till I completly recover before I consider the next cycle.


----------



## Middlefinger (Dec 17, 2003)

shovel man said:


> sorry if ive missed something here men but test??? test what?? your starting pct 2 weeks after last jab if its sust 3 weeks is recomended i personaly wait 4 youve been injecting every 5 days so im assuming its a long acting test so maybe your starting pct to early


I am running Test E on its own, thought 2wk was standard time to wait for PCT on test. I'll see how i go and run it either 3 or 4wks after last injection.

Just got some clomid today so will run how you all said. Clomid for 21 days and Nolva for 30 days.

Thks for all the help, already planning my nect cycle which i will run in about 4mths.

Middle


----------



## BIGRIG691 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi I am reading your thread and I myself just bought 2 10ml bottles of TEST Enenthate was going to take 2 shots a week at 500mgs per shot and I am suppose to get some arimidex for Anti estrogen. THat's the only type of anti E around Does everyone here think that is ok? and if so when should I start it exactly? and how much shold I take Also I need to buy a Pct What should I get exactly I seen on here you have to take Clomid for 21 days about 3 weeks after the last shot so DAy 1 300mgs Day 2-7 100mgs and DAY 8-21 50mgs. Is this about all I should take for my first cycle. Also I wanted to ry and maybe take Anavar with the Test E for recovery on joints and stuff Is this ok with everyone? I need some info on this? I really want to do this right. THanks


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

BIGRIG691 said:


> Hi I am reading your thread and I myself just bought 2 10ml bottles of TEST Enenthate was going to take 2 shots a week at 500mgs per shot and I am suppose to get some arimidex for Anti estrogen. THat's the only type of anti E around Does everyone here think that is ok? and if so when should I start it exactly? and how much shold I take Also I need to buy a Pct What should I get exactly I seen on here you have to take Clomid for 21 days about 3 weeks after the last shot so DAy 1 300mgs Day 2-7 100mgs and DAY 8-21 50mgs. Is this about all I should take for my first cycle. Also I wanted to ry and maybe take Anavar with the Test E for recovery on joints and stuff Is this ok with everyone? I need some info on this? I really want to do this right. THanks


So you're doing it for 10 weeks? Sounds good mate. You'll want to take 0.5mg Arimidex every other day and possibly every day if you get too bloated or get any gyno symptoms.

As for pct, you don't need Clomid that high, 100mgs days 1-7 and 50mgs days 8-21 is fine. I'd add some nolvadex (tamoxifen) to that and run it at 20mg a day for a month straight after the cycle.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Clomid would be something like 2 to 3 weeks from last jab.

Once the gear has cleared.

Starting too soon wont help


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

BIGRIG691 said:


> Hi I am reading your thread and I myself just bought 2 10ml bottles of TEST Enenthate was going to take 2 shots a week at 500mgs per shot and I am suppose to get some arimidex for Anti estrogen. THat's the only type of anti E around Does everyone here think that is ok? and if so when should I start it exactly? and how much shold I take Also I need to buy a Pct What should I get exactly I seen on here you have to take Clomid for 21 days about 3 weeks after the last shot so DAy 1 300mgs Day 2-7 100mgs and DAY 8-21 50mgs. Is this about all I should take for my first cycle. Also I wanted to ry and maybe take Anavar with the Test E for recovery on joints and stuff Is this ok with everyone? I need some info on this? I really want to do this right. THanks


500mgs twice a week. Im far from an expert but from what ive gathered on ukm 1g of test e pw is double the recommended dosage for a first cycle.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

That is only the advice on one forum mate read a lot of different views on others, americans often say up to 1g a week with the idea your first cycle should be the best, imo 500mg is enough though


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Captain-splooge said:


> 500mgs twice a week. Im far from an expert but from what ive gathered on ukm 1g of test e pw is double the recommended dosage for a first cycle.


you sure brother? the recommended dosage for a first cycle is 500 mg not a Gram...


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

synthasize said:


> So you're doing it for 10 weeks? Sounds good mate. You'll want to take 0.5mg Arimidex every other day and possibly every day if you get too bloated or get any gyno symptoms.
> 
> As for pct, you don't need Clomid that high, 100mgs days 1-7 and 50mgs days 8-21 is fine. I'd add some nolvadex (tamoxifen) to that and run it at 20mg a day for a month straight after the cycle.


Sorry, my bad, I don't know why I wrote straight after the cycle, I had it in my head I was writing PCT for a dbol only cycle.

As Hackskii said, 3 weeks from last jab before starting PCT.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Stathis said:


> you sure brother? the recommended dosage for a first cycle is 500 mg not a Gram...


Read my post again mate.

and Watson i just thought id point it out as nobody seemed to have noticed. just in case :bounce:


----------



## jimmyboil (Feb 20, 2010)

out of interest is that you in your avi hackskii. lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jimmyboil said:


> out of interest is that you in your avi hackskii. lol


No, I dont have that much hair:lol:


----------



## zhughes (Apr 2, 2012)

Middlefinger said:


> Been on a 10wk course of test only for my first cycle, just coming to the end of the cycle. Got 2shots left, been injecting every 5 days. Put on some nice size and seemed to have leaned up alot, was running nolva and prov throughout to keep bloat and gyno away.
> 
> Really chuffed with the gains and glad i started with test, the injections aren't as bad as people make out.
> 
> ...


How much nolva did you use throughout your cycle?


----------



## zhughes (Apr 2, 2012)

How much nolva did you use during your cycle?


----------

